# Bahamas Lizard Identification



## Caramell (May 3, 2011)

I recently visited Paradise Island in the Bahamas and came across two very interesting lizards. 

The first was a golden color, and was of a pretty bulky build and size, about 5 inches from tip of nose to base of tail. When it ran, it held its tail up in a curled position.



























The second was a slight blue, reminded me of a skink. Maybe it is one?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (May 3, 2011)

I can't say I'll be able to help you, but I remember catching both species while I visited Bahamas years ago. So many different species and as I recall the blue sided skink like ones got quite large (12''+) in comparison to all the other species on the island.


----------



## skippy (May 3, 2011)

The first is a curly tailed lizard(not sure on sci) and the second looks more like a whiptail than a skink.


----------



## Obelisk (May 3, 2011)

I'd say the second one is an Ameiva (don't now what species though).


----------

